# Where is the best place to rent DVC Points?



## gigi1313 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure this is the right place for my question... but we are interested in using DVC points for an upcoming stay and hoping to rent approximately 80.  Where to look for honest, reliable, etc?

We are not DVC owners.
THANKS!


----------



## MACEMC12 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just google David's for DVC rentals.  Gets lots of praise from renters and owners on the DIS boards.  Good Luck!


----------



## vacationdoc (Apr 4, 2013)

I have rented points from postings here on Tug BBS points for rent and from Mouseowners.com. points/reservations for rent.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2013)

If I were looking for the best price, I'd go to MouseOwners.  If I were looking for the simplest transaction, DVCrequest.com


----------



## hypnotiq (Apr 5, 2013)

Before I bought VGC, MouseOwners was great for several transactions.


----------



## icydog (Apr 7, 2013)

Tug members like myself routinely rent our points out.  This is not an advertisement!! It's just a response to the OP's question.


----------



## Amy (Apr 12, 2013)

Lots of owners also post rentals on the DISBoards.  As for reliable, honest, etc., it's hard to guarantee online.  If renting direct from an owner from any of these online forums, consider renting from someone who has been a member for a while and/or who participate on the boards regularly.


----------

